
Ask HN: Pros and Cons if GitHub were to add a Q/A tab like the “Issues” tab? - supersan
Hi,<p>I was just wondering that there a lot of repos on GitHub with only 1 or two contributors. So it doesn&#x27;t make sense to ask questions about code on StackOverflow. You can certainly put it in Issues tab but I think they are more about bug reports &#x2F; feature requests. A lot of repos (like AngularJS) frown upon it, when people ask questions about the code in the Issues tab.<p>So wouldn&#x27;t it be awesome if GitHub were to add a Q&#x2F;A tab like the Issues tab? This way you can get answers from the active maintainers of the repo&#x2F;code and don&#x27;t have to wish that somehow they see it on SO (and not break rules by posting questions in Issues tab).<p>What do you think? What are the pros and cons of such feature?
======
percept
I often find questions in 'Issues' helpful, and am disappointed by projects
that forbid them, because sometimes an obscure issue doesn't appear in the
normal channels--mailing lists/SO/etc.--and at other times it seems like a
means of stifling open discussion (ditto "I'm locking this thread").

Labels offer one simple (and existing) solution for this.

------
AznHisoka
I would especially love it if github allowed repo owners to optionally charge
for answer. While freely allowing answers from anyone else.

